# Whatever happened to.......?



## [email protected]@-ter

Probably been posted before, but...........

Was just on my very late lunch at work, and got to thinking about some names I was familiar with when starting out in BB in the early 90's.

Sylvester Osborne

Bill Jones

Lenny St Cyr

Ian Wadley

Jamo Nazzer

Linkie Wilson

Alex Brookes (heard he is making a comeback?)

Quite a few Muscelworks boys in there. I mainly got these names from my very blurry copy of the 1992 EFBB British Champs, which i watched to death as a kid, JD had me in awe with his sheer mass.

I will probably think of some more as i sit here.

Sly Osborne was one of my faves, his overall shape/size was spot on and i think he was shafted in the 1992 and 1993 middleweights class's.

Rob Wall used to work in the Weider shop in Sheffield city centre, and used to see him quite often. He was immense!!! Upper chest was so thick, and forearms as big as my legs were when i started out.

I saw Rob last year in my local leisure centre gym. He was in the changing room, not in the actual gym. He had lost *a lot* of size, but could still see hosepipe veins in his forearms and his upper chest poking out of the top of his v-neck jumper. Amazing!

Anyway, any one know what happened to any of the guys on the list above? Never hear their names mentioned on here.


----------



## rodrigo

lee haney anyone he was my idol in the late 80's 90's


----------



## Greyphantom

Geez I remember Jamo... met him a few times in the Cut in London... that was in the bbing shop that also had a mag going... cant remember the name but there was a girl working there in awesome shape to... Lahani (sp) I think her name was... very very good shape... Anyone remember JD Daowadu (sp)... looked smooth but when he hit the pose BAM out came the guns...


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Greyphantom said:


> Geez I remember Jamo... met him a few times in the Cut in London... that was in the bbing shop that also had a mag going... cant remember the name but there was a girl working there in awesome shape to... Lahani (sp) I think her name was... very very good shape... Anyone remember JD Daowadu (sp)... looked smooth but when he hit the pose BAM out came the guns...


yeah, it was JD who won the overall in 1992.

I have his training video, filmed way back in 1996 in Muscleworks, that guy was huge! So thickly muscled. One of my fave British BB'ers.

Also, Brian Buchanan, what's he up to now a days?


----------



## pea head

Alex Brookes,,,,i remember when he competed years ago round about 93ish,.he did a show and he came in top condition and he was up against Basil Francis.

Now,iirc the show was sponsored by Weider and so was Basil..now im not knocking Basil as he was quality at the time.

But this peticular day,Basil looked like he was about 2st out.....and beat Brookes......the worst decision i have ever witnessed...shocking,Brookes was huge and dialled !!!!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Yeah, no offence to Basil, but he came second to JD in the 1992 heavies, beating Mark 'Rhino' Smith, Ian Wadley etc, and he was not a patch on any of them guys that day.

That was the year of the infamous Mick Theo incident!!!

Never forget that one!


----------



## BobBB

I remember Mick but what was the Mick Theo incident?!!


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

1992 British Champs, heavyweight class results.

".......fourth place goes to................Mick Theo"

Followed by loads of booing, jeering.

Mick starts giving the [email protected] sign to the judges, telling them to fvck off etc. Walks round the back of the raised platform on stage, behind the other competitors and over to the table where the trophies are.

He picks up the winners trophy, and throws it across the stage! Breaking it in the process. Then nips behind the curtain and comes out with a towel and throws that at the judges, all while effing and blinding. The guy who would be Saracen on Gladiators was working backstage, he comes out to try and calm Mick down, but Mick isnt having any of it.

Classic!

In all honesty, he was placed too low, but there was no need to go off like that!

It prob on YouTube somewhere, can't be ****d to look.

Poor JD, took a battered trophy home that night. He was having to hold it in one piece for photo's etc.


----------



## Britbb

Lenny st cyr is living in spain now. I worked with him on the doors for a bit. Top guy. Rang me up to wish me well for my first contest at the mr titan last year and told me that he did the juniors way back and won for one of his first shows.

Had a brilliant physique, amazing peaked biceps!

Another great muscleworks bodybuilder was amoury francis who won the british overall in 93, fantastic physique, no weak points and amazing symmetry.

If i could pick any heavyweight who had won the british title to do well as a pro (obv except dorian) it wouldve been amoury, unfortunately circumstances meant he could no longer compete. Still, achieved an amazing physique.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Yeah, Amoury Francis!!

I have the 1993 Brits on VHS as well, when he won. He was huge!!!


----------



## Guest

Grant Thomas?? Saw this guy win the under 90's and overall at British, not sure when but it was at Wembely!!!! Think he managed a couple of pro shows.


----------



## ares1

JD runs a gym in north london called Flex Fitness, good little gym - Spit and sawdust but very friendly, i trained there for about 18 months before i moved house. He's still one hell of a unit, especially when you consider his height.

i think he still trains at muscleworks every so often.


----------



## Greyphantom

CarbWhore said:


> JD runs a gym in north london called Flex Fitness, good little gym - Spit and sawdust but very friendly, i trained there for about 18 months before i moved house. He's still one hell of a unit, especially when you consider his height.
> 
> i think he still trains at muscleworks every so often.


I just couldnt get over the wow factor with him... saw him in the 96 Brit GP and he looked buff standing there but a little overwhelmed I thought... till he started posing and then BAM... good grief what muscularity...


----------



## jonno

Would like to see Ian Wadley make a comeback of some form. Saw some old footage on a TV program, What a monster.

:rockon:


----------



## Greyphantom

jonno said:


> Would like to see Ian Wadley make a comeback of some form. Saw some old footage on a TV program, What a monster.
> 
> :rockon:


Now there is a name I have not heard in years... he was labelled the next Dorian was he not?


----------



## stow

No that was Billy Payne!


----------



## chelsie

DannyBwoy said:


> Probably been posted before, but...........
> 
> Was just on my very late lunch at work, and got to thinking about some names I was familiar with when starting out in BB in the early 90's.
> 
> Sylvester Osborne
> 
> Bill Jones
> 
> Lenny St Cyr
> 
> Ian Wadley
> 
> Jamo Nazzer
> 
> Linkie Wilson
> 
> Alex Brookes (heard he is making a comeback?)
> 
> Quite a few Muscelworks boys in there. I mainly got these names from my very blurry copy of the 1992 EFBB British Champs, which i watched to death as a kid, JD had me in awe with his sheer mass.
> 
> I will probably think of some more as i sit here.
> 
> Sly Osborne was one of my faves, his overall shape/size was spot on and i think he was shafted in the 1992 and 1993 middleweights class's.
> 
> Rob Wall used to work in the Weider shop in Sheffield city centre, and used to see him quite often. He was immense!!! Upper chest was so thick, and forearms as big as my legs were when i started out.
> 
> I saw Rob last year in my local leisure centre gym. He was in the changing room, not in the actual gym. He had lost *a lot* of size, but could still see hosepipe veins in his forearms and his upper chest poking out of the top of his v-neck jumper. Amazing!
> 
> Anyway, any one know what happened to any of the guys on the list above? Never hear their names mentioned on here.


Hi there,

Thank you for your comment, I am still around... Still training at muscle works but not competing!

I make you right I should have won at least one of those but there you go!! who knows I may still make a come back and do the over 40's.

Sylvester


----------



## [email protected]@-ter

Hi Sylvester

Nice to hear from you. I still love watching the 1992 finals. You should defo have won that one, and 1993 too.

When did you stop competing? Whenever i watch those finals it always makes me wonder what the judges were thinking. Giving such a sh!tty result to such a fantastic physique could have been enough to put you off comepting for good and it would have been such a loss to british bodybuilding.

Any pictures of how you look these days?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC

Jammo lives out in the states, as does Mark Rhino,

Lenny is in Spain, he phoned me about a month ago,

Ian Wadley is still training in croydon area, he sparred a few days with me, my when I fought on the unlicensed circuit in 1996, boy that guy can hit!!


----------



## jonno

Been watching the Active channel on sky 281. They have had Ian Wadley on one program and last night Lenny St Cyr was on training Biceps. Amazed at his size and condition, not seen him before. All filmed at muscleworks. Sav said on it that they are having some more of the old boys coming on.

:thumb:


----------



## rocky666

anyone remember jim connors my mate competed against him in the early nineties. WOW what a physique huge delts and calves and ripped to shreds think he won the nabba senior universe.


----------



## Tuvok

If anyone wants to see the Mick Theo incident follow the link below  it is hilarious.


----------

